# Echo's 1st birthday



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

she got a cake too. lol









we had a good day at class
























































Gypsy just wanted to sleep oh and gard the liver cake lol

































was quiet for the last couple of class so we go to go play some ball

























































































































Echo didnt get her cake till she got home, as it has peanut butter in it and i dint want her kissing anone with an alergy.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Wow lots of cute pictures! 

I love your idea of giving the dogs birthday cakes. If we do this with Benny, I'll be sure to take some pictures.


----------



## brazilianangel (Sep 9, 2009)

Adorable pictures! 
Looks like it was a lot of fun! The cake sure looks yummy, i'm sure Echo loved it


----------

